# Cebit 2010 Aktionscode Update 25.02.2010 !!!



## darkfabel (17. Dezember 2009)

Hier habe ich für euch ein Ticketcode zum registrieren eines e-Tickets.

Viel Spass beim erstellen  und auch viel spass auf der Messe die leider erst im März beginnt.

Ticketcode: qx3kk 

Hier noch eine Anleizunf wie ihr den Verwendet.

Zu erst Registriert ihr euch oder meldet euch an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr das gemacht habt klickt uhr auf mein Profil dann öffnet sich dieses Fenster.
und klickt auf Aktionscodes nun koennt ihr den Codes (siehe oben eingeben).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr dies gemacht habt müsst ihr eure E-mail checken.Ihr habt eine mail bekommen wo im Anhang eine PDF datei vorhanden ist diese müsst ihr herunterladen und sie ausdrucken schon habt ihr euer kostenloses Cebit 2010 Ticket.

MFG
Darkfabel


----------



## theLamer (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Nur zur Information: 
ist das legal, das hier im Forum anzugeben?


----------



## darkfabel (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

warum sollte es den nicht legal sein ? 

sind ja offizelle Codes und in den Forenregel habe ich nicht  davon gesehen.


----------



## Senfgurke (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Hab ich letztes Jahr auch so gemacht, mit diesen eTickets.
nur der angegebene Code geht schon nicht mehr...

Kommen sicherlich bald neue, war letztes Jahr auch so.
Da das Zug Ticket hin und zurück bei mir nur 28€ kosten, werd ich auch dieses Jahr wieder hinfahren.


----------



## darkfabel (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

wird aber wieder neue codes geben werde sie dan wieder sofort hier posten


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Ich bin 15. Auf dem Ticket steht "ab 16 Jahren". Kann ich das Ticket trotzdem am letzten Tag der CeBit verwenden?


----------



## darkfabel (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

ist denn ein erwachsener in der nähe ? wenn nicht probier es so die Kontrolieren noch nicht mal die namen auf den tickets.


----------



## darkfabel (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

was sagt ihr denn hier zu :
CeBIT HANNOVER bestellen


----------



## Senfgurke (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Kann ich bestätigen.
Die Tickets druckst du dir dann dort direkt aus, da bekommst du dann auch so ein Kärtchen, sieht richtig professionell aus dann 
Ich wurde letztes Jahr nicht kontrolliert...


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Ich bin letztes Jahr mit 14 auch reingekommen, gleich am ersten Tag.
Ein erwachsener mit 18 ist dann in der nähe. Wie gesagt stört mich nur dass da ab 16 steht...-_-
Und am letzten Tag wo man unter 16 in begleitung eines Erwachsenen hinein darf wollte ich eigentlich hin...deshalb frage ich.


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Hm am Eingang musste ich den Perso glaub ich vorzeigen... weiß nicht mehr so genau.
Was ich aber noch in Erinnerung habe, ist, dass ich für Halle 21 (?) (Die mit Intel, Extrem-OC, und ESL-Extreme-Master-Finals -> beste Halle überhaupt ) auf jeden Fall den Perso gebraucht habe. Da musst du selber 16 sein, um da reinzukommen.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Ja, letztes Jahr war es Halle 22, da war ich auch nicht drin. Was ich jetzt aber eigentlich wissen will, ist ob ich dieses Gratis Ticket benutzen kann.


----------



## darkfabel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

warum solltest du es denn nicht benutzen können ?


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Weil da ab 16 draufsteht....


----------



## darkfabel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

letztes jahr stand da 15 drauf usr eig. egal


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Naja, da ich letztes Jahr auch drin war, wird das diesmal bestimmt auch funzen.
Und wenn nicht, vor Ort gibts ja Tickets.


----------



## theLamer (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*



> Und wenn nicht, vor Ort gibts ja Tickets.


Aber zum extremst hohen Preis


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

17 €? Ich habe vor, am 6. März zu gehen, am letzten Tag. Da sind die Tickets ermäßigt.


----------



## hardware4me (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

schade, die codes sind aufgebraucht, hab auch schon gegoogelt


----------



## darkfabel (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

kommen aber neue werden gleich hier gepostet !


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Leider zu weit weg...


----------



## Senfgurke (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

schau mal bei bahn.de was ein ticket kostet.
bei mir sinds nur 28€ hin und zurück, mit dem Auto wären es bei mir auch 200km


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes*

Bei mir rund 630km - einfach.

10 Stunden im Zug sitzen will ich auch nicht umbedingt, Auto wäre zu teuer vom Sprit her.


----------



## darkfabel (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Neuer Code für Kostenlose tickets : qx3kk


----------



## Senfgurke (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

lol, geht auch schon nicht mehr...


----------



## darkfabel (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

vor 10 min ging der bei mir noch


----------



## Senfgurke (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

jetzt schon nicht mehr 
naja, ist ja noch Zeit ^^


----------



## darkfabel (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

ok werden aber neue kommen setze sie dann gleich wieder hier rein


----------



## theLamer (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Uh, da ist der Code aber anscheinend nicht lange gültig gewesen... ist wohl noch sehr große Nachfrage da, weil die meisten wohl noch kein Ticketcode eingelöst haben


----------



## darkfabel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)(LINK)*

Hier gibt es kostenlose Fachbesucher Tickets per Post meine sind heute angekommen !!

CeBIT HANNOVER bestellen


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Kann ich als unter 16 auch so ein Ticket haben?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Was soll ich bei Firma eintragen? PCGHX?


----------



## darkfabel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

bei der firma ein Privat reinschreiben


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Meine Frage nicht gesehen?


----------



## darkfabel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

dcoh ja klar kannst du da rein ist gar kein problem


----------



## Rusher0 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Öhm, klappt dass denn auch, wenn ich bei Firma "Privat" reinschreib?...würde fast lieber PCGHX reinschreiben, sieht auch gleich viel besser aus oder macht dann jemand Streß?  xD
Darf man wissen was du reingeschrieben hast?

Und was soll ich denn bitte bei Anmerkung hinschreiben?
"Ja, hallo...find ich gut von euch dass Ihr die reinstellt! Weiter so!" 

Sorry wenn dass in euren Augen vllt eine dumme Frage war, aber bitte beantwortet mir sie, will da unbedingt hin, dann könnte ich sicher auch zu dem PCGHX-Treffen kommen, falls dass dann feststeht 

MfG Rusher0 


edit: Auf der Seite steht ja "(Tageskarten)". Geben die mir da ein Tag vor, oder kann ich mir den Tag aussuchen und nur an dem Tag hin? Kann's mir nämlich nur am Samstag einrichten vorbeizukommen 

MfG Rusher0


----------



## darkfabel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

kann dir einen tag aussuchen !!

und ja mann kann orvat reinschreiben und bei der anmerkung einfach privater besuch CeBIT 2010 

Wie gesagt meine sind heute gekommen .


----------



## Rusher0 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Ok, vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort! 

Rusher0


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Ich hab bei Firma PCGHX hingeschrieben und bei Anmerkung F@H, einfach nur damit irgendetwas in den Feldern steht, wird schon klappen.


----------



## Rusher0 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Kurze Off-Topic Frage von mir...was zur Hölle heißt "F@H"?! Hab das eben schonmal gelesen, aber ich hab keine Ahnung...ja, ich hätte sicher auch die SuFu nutzen können, bitte haut mich nicht *duck* 

Rusher


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

F@H = Folding@Home. Da stellst du sonst ungenutzte Rechenleistung der Wissenschaft zur Verfügung (Forschung an Proteinfaltung -> Bekämpfung vieler Krankheiten, z.B. Alzheimer) und kriegst dafür Punkte in einer Statistik. Dein Ziel ist ein möglichst hoher Platz auf der Rangliste. Es gibt auch Teams (PCGH = 70335).


----------



## Rusher0 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Ach, diese BOINC Geschichte?!
wusste gar nicht das PCGH sowas auch macht, gut zu wissen  ...Danke 

Rusher0


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

F@H gehört nicht zu BOINC, ist aber vergleichbar.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Mal so ne Frage...ich habe da versehentlich eine falsche Telefonnummer angegeben, wollen die anrufen oder bekommt man die auch ohne?


----------



## darkfabel (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

meine tickets sind da habe nicht angerufen also mach dir keine sogen die rufen nur an wenn du z.B 20 tickets haben willst fragen die wofür du so viele brauhcst


----------



## mixxed_up (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code)*

Ich habe 4 Stück eingegeben. Hoffentlich nicht zu viel...


----------



## darkfabel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Unter diesem Code gibt es wieder neue Tickets :qvwyk


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Ich komme auf der Cebit-Seite weder in mein Profil, noch zum Ticket registrieren. Es wird nur auf die Seite verlinkt, wo man gerade sowieso schon ist, z.B. http://www.cebit.de/homepage_d#.
Ich habe es mit Firefox und IE versucht.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesem Bug? Weiß jemand, wie man ihn beheben kann?

Aber ich habe ja ein Ticket bei T-Link bestellt, da brauche ich eigentlich keine Ticketcodes.


----------



## darkfabel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Probier es mal mit dem link zum reggen :
http://www.cebit.de/suche/popup/mes..._jahr=2010&sprache=1&myMesseTab=profil&mreg=1

oder zum einlogen :
http://www.cebit.de/suche/popup/mes...mer=007&sprache=1&session=1&myMesseTab=ticket


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Für diesen Ticketcode ist das jetzt zu spät, geht wieder nicht.
Warum geben die nicht gleich freien Eintritt und verdienen ihr Geld mit Würstchenverkäufen, Standmieten, etc.?


----------



## Rusher0 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Das wär mal 'ne Möglichkeit...außerdem würden so viel mehr Leute kommen, was sicherlich auch wieder Aussteller anlockt


----------



## darkfabel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

wenn wieder neue kommen sage ich einfach hier wieder bescheid


----------



## Rusher0 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

das wär super 

hab aber auch erstmal bei der einen Seite welche bestellt, hoffe dass die auch kommen 
wie lange hats bei dir etwa gedauert?

Rusher0


----------



## darkfabel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

ca.5-7 tage weiss ich nicht mehr genau weil die dinger kommen aus der schweiz


----------



## Rusher0 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Ok, danke ...hat mich auch nur interessiert, damit ich weiß ab wann das evtl. zu lange dauert. Sprich, wenn ich drei Wochen oder länger warte, geh ich mal davon aus das irgendwas schief lief 

Rusher0


----------



## atti11 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

geil ey 

Hat 1a geklapt 

habe jetzt 3^^


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Mal sehen wann meine kommen.^^


----------



## darkfabel (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Für alle die jetzt erst lesen hier noch einmal der link für kostenlose Tickets:

CeBIT HANNOVER bestellen


----------



## Knutowskie (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Was gibt man denn bei Firma ein? Ich bin Student...


----------



## Senfgurke (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

also ich hab vor 2 oder 3 wochen da bestellt, bis heute kam nix an...
hab jetzt einfach nochmal bestellt.

bei Firma hab ich Schüler eingetragen

edit:
grade nochmal 3 bestellt, sofort per mail angekommen.


----------



## Rusher0 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



> grade nochmal 3 bestellt, sofort per mail angekommen.


Inwiefern?! Ich habe nur eine E-Mail bekommen in der steht dass sie sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen wollen. Oder so ähnlich genau weiß ich das nicht mehr und hab auch grad nicht nachgeguckt. Was stand denn in deiner E-Mail drinne, weil die ja eig per Post geschickt werden, oder nicht?

Nicht das meine Tickets jetzt auch nicht kommen 

Ich hatte damals bei der Firma "PCGHX" eingegeben.

Rusher0


----------



## Senfgurke (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



> Hier die Links für die Freischaltung der CeBIT e-tickets. Drucken Sie nach erfolgter Registrierung das PDF-Dokument aus. Der aufgedruckte Barcode wird an den Kassenanlagen des Messegeländes gescannt.
> 
> Ticketregistrierung / - freischaltung - Besucherservice - CeBIT
> Ticketregistrierung / - freischaltung - Besucherservice - CeBIT
> ...



das ist die mail.
vllt, weil ich das reingeschrieben hab:


> Anmerkung zur Bestellung:*:
> Ich hatte vor ein paar Wochen schonmal 2 Karten bestellt, es kam aber nichts an, deshalb bestelle ich jetzt einfach nochmal eine für mich plus jeweils eine für 2 Freunde.
> Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rusher0 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Mhm, dann werde ich die wohl auch nochmal anschreiben, besten dank! 

Rusher0


/e: @ Darkfabel, bei dir kamen sie doch aber auch per Post, oder nicht? Bevor ich die jetzt anschreibe, vllt sind meine ja auch auf'm Weg.

Rusher0


----------



## Senfgurke (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

ich glaub, das erste mal kam nix, weil ich als Telefonnummer 0190666666 angegeben hab


----------



## Rusher0 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

ist doch klar dass dann nichts kommt -.-
die Nummer heißt jetzt: 0900 666666 

naja, ich hab meine richtige Nummer angegeben, aber da kam auch nichts 


Es haben ja noch andere da bestellt, wie war dass denn bei euch, habt ihr die auch per E-Mail bekommen oder per Post?

Rusher0


----------



## Knutowskie (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

so, hab 2 tickets... yeah!


----------



## Senfgurke (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

sind sie bei dir auch per mail gekommen?


----------



## Rusher0 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## darkfabel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

also meine sind per post gekommen ! habe denen extra ne mail geschirebn und dannn sgaten die mir ich sei eine sehr ungduldige person und 1woche später alles da


----------



## Rusher0 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

ok, vielen dank



> und dannn sgaten die mir ich sei eine sehr ungduldige person


Njaaa, dann warte ich denk ich nochmal bevor ich die anschreibe ;D

danke 

Rusher0


----------



## Planloser (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Hab es auch mal probiert und 3 Tickets bestellt. Habe aber bisher nur eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten.

"Vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung" ... Kommen bestimmt per Post *hoff*

Edit: Gerade noch ne Mail erhalten mit allen 3 Tickets, die ich bestellt habe. 
Danke für den Link


----------



## momo007 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

hab durch googeln diese seite gefunden wollte auch 2 tickets bestellen leider kam bei mir als antwort...

Sie haben wahrscheinlich den Vermerk auf dem Bestellformular übersehen, dass wir ausschliesslich Kunden in der Schweiz bedienen. 

was habt ihr bei adresse eingegeben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

registriert euch einfach bei cebit.de, und meldet den NEwsletter an. Dann bekommt ihr jedes Jahr ne Freikarte. 

Hab heute die Karten bekommen


----------



## Planloser (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Ich habe meine hamburger Adresse angegeben


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Jetzt sehe ich auf der Seite von T-Link auch diesen Hinweis, aber neulich war der da noch nicht. Ganz schön dreist, so eine Einschränkung nachträglich einzuführen und dann zu behaupten, man hätte etwas übersehen.

Ich bin zwar für den Cebit-Newsletter angemeldet, aber bisher kam weder ein Newsletter, noch Tickets.


----------



## darkfabel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

habe auch nochmal welche da bstellt habe diese auch per mail erhalten


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Wenn sie jetzt nur noch Mails verschicken, kann man auch irgendeine Schweizer Adresse angeben, z.B. Gewerbestrasse 6, 6330 Cham (da wohnt Rapidshare).


----------



## Senfgurke (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

joa, eigentlich schon.
auf den tickets steht das dann drauf, aber von den tickets braucht man sowieso nur diesen strichcode glaub ich. die richtige eintrittskarte wird dann an PCs am eingang gedruckt.


----------



## Rusher0 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Wie dreist?!
Das hab ich vorhin schonmal nachgeguckt und da stand das noch nicht! Das haben die heute im Laufe des Tages einfach mal eingefügt. Auch dreißt da Darkfabel seine ja auch bekommen hat^^

Die Schweizer wollen uns verarschen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ich komme auf der Cebit-Seite weder in mein Profil, noch zum Ticket registrieren. Es wird nur auf die Seite verlinkt, wo man gerade sowieso schon ist, z.B. http://www.cebit.de/homepage_d#.
> Ich habe es mit Firefox und IE versucht.
> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit diesem Bug? Weiß jemand, wie man ihn beheben kann?


Ich habe gerade herausgefunden, woran es lag: Kaspersky hat es geblockt. Deaktivieren, dann funktioniert es.


----------



## Knutowskie (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

naja das hat sich bei den schweizern wohl rumgesprochen, dass "de dütschn das bilett wegnehme"...
Ich hab 2 Tageskarten, wo mein Name drauf steht. kann ich eine davon abgeben?


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Lol ...
heute sind noch mal 4 Karten per Post gekommen. Damit habe ich nun 8.


----------



## Rusher0 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



> heute sind noch mal 4 Karten per Post gekommen.


woher?! 
auch von der Seite? 

von meiner ersten Bestellung kam noch nichts, dann hatte ich nachgefragt und dann kamen die auch mit der Ausrede, dass keine Deutschen beliefert werden. Somit hab ich im Moment null Tickets 

Naja, vielleicht komm ich ja irgendwie anders an welche^^

Rusher0


----------



## darkfabel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

also ich hatte ja nochmal 10 bestellt und hier ein beweis FOTO !!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Wozu brauchst du soviele?
Einfach aus Fun?


----------



## darkfabel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

nee eig brauche ich nur 5-6 stück da ich mir aber nicht sicher war hab ich 10 genommen


----------



## Senfgurke (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

bei mir kamen heute auch per post 3 
jetzt hab ich 6, werd sie verschenken


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



Senfgurke schrieb:


> bei mir kamen heute auch per post 3
> jetzt hab ich 6, werd sie verschenken



Darfst du aber eigentlich nicht. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das funktionieren wird.
Auf den Kerten steht "ungültig bei Verkauf" und "Verkauf oder Erwerb verboten".


----------



## Rusher0 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*


ich hatte mir auch sechs bestellt und es kam nicht eine einzige 


/e: woher wussten die denn wohin damit? Man kann doch auf der Seite kein Land angeben, oder?^^ Die mussten ja wissen dass das nach Deutschland soll 
Ich habe ja noch immer so einen klitzekleinen Hoffnungsschimmer, dass die kommen


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Wahrscheinlich sehen sie es an der Postleitzahl.


----------



## Rusher0 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

dann sollen die ihm aber auch keine Tickets schicken, ist ja unfair

die verarschen uns doch alle und haben noch Spaß dran 
wehe ich bekomm meine nicht^^ ...ich hab nicht so wirklich Lust alle meine Tickets mit einen von diesen Codes einzulösen

Rusher0


----------



## darkfabel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

wissen die wohl da bei mir steht D-37671 Höxter steht extra auf meinem brief drauf.

muss dazu sagen bin denenn auf ein bisschen auf den sack gegangen da ich schon ne mail hingeschrieben habe woo den meine tickets bleiben und das ich sie vor 1-2wochen schonmal bestellt habe dann bekam ich diese mail zurück:

Guten Tag Herr.....

Dieser Herr ..... scheint eine ziemlich ungeduldige Person zu sein!! 

Ihre Bestellung ist sehr wohl bei uns eingegangen. Die Bestellungen arbeiten wir nun sukzessive ab.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



Rusher0 schrieb:


> dann sollen die ihm aber auch keine Tickets schicken, ist ja unfair
> 
> die verarschen uns doch alle und haben noch Spaß dran
> wehe ich bekomm meine nicht^^ ...ich hab nicht so wirklich Lust alle meine Tickets mit einen von diesen Codes einzulösen
> ...



Musst du sowieso, die Teile müssen im Internet registriert werden.
Ich hab irgendwo gelesen dass man mit diesen Tickets kostenlos mit der Bahn im Großraum Hannover fahren kann. Stimmt das?


----------



## darkfabel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

ja das stimmt aber nur in hannover mit der s-bahn oder was da fährt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Mein Ticket ist heute auch angekommen. Vielleicht wäre es besser gewesen, mehrere Tickets zu bestellen, für Freunde.


----------



## zcei (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Jo wäre besser gewesen 

Denn bei mir kam ne Email, dass ich wohl überlesen hätte, dass nur nach Kunden in der Schweiz geliefert wird -.-


----------



## oedding (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

mal ne frage  da einige von euch ja das glück hatten an soviele Karten zu kommen und ich auch wie einige hier nur ne mail mit Sie haben übersehen .... ^^ bekommen habe wollte ich da ich extrems arm bin wie die meisten in meinem alter ob wer vllt 3 Karten erübrigen könnte bzw 2?  lg


----------



## Rusher0 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Mhm, meine erste Bestellung war knapp eine Woche her, dann hab ich ne E-Mail geschrieben wo die bleiben aber keine Antwort bekommen.
Die zweite Bestellung haben sie direkt gecanceled mit dem "Argument", dass sie nur schweizer Kunden bedienen^^
Ich glaube aber die haben auch langsam von mir die Schnauze voll, ich hab nochmal nachgefragt warum, weil das vorher noch nicht drauf stand


----------



## darkfabel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Auch wenn dies jetzt auch nicht mehr geht  werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten und immer wieder neue Codes oder Links posten.

MFG
Darkfabel


----------



## Rusher0 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Wär auf jeden Fall geil, weil ich ja wahrscheinlich auf Codes angewiesen bin ;D
Also schonmal ein dickes Danke im Vorraus

Rusher0


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Es könnte doch auch eine deutsche Firma geben, die dasselbe macht wie T-Link. Immerhin ist es eine gute Werbeaktion, es erhöht den Bekanntheitsgrad der Firma enorm und außer dem Porto müssen sie nichts zahlen.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Nunja, per Email sollten einige aber noch Glück haben denke ich. Die Aktions Codes sind eben rar gesäht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Wenn jetzt alle ihre Tickets mit einer gefälschten Schweizer Adresse bestellen und auf Lieferung per E-Mail hoffen, wird am Ende vielleicht der Briefkasten von RapidShare zugemüllt, während die Besteller vergeblich auf die E-Mail warten. 
Oder man schreibt als Anmerkung, dass man ein E-Ticket will.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Dann probier die Anmerkungs Methode mal aus. Sollte funzen.


----------



## Rusher0 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



> wird am Ende vielleicht der Briefkasten von RapidShare zugemüllt


genau das gleich hab ich auch gedacht. Gehen die zum Briefkasten, machen den auf und dann sind da dutzende CeBIT Tickets drin


----------



## momo007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

ja dann hoffen wir mal weiter auf ein paar free codes war noch nie auf der cebit ansonsten muss ich mal 2 tickets kaufen...


----------



## Knutowskie (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

kann man denn nun ein Ticket abgeben? Steht ja mein Name undso drauf...


----------



## darkfabel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

nein egentlich nicht !!! 

aber das wird eh nie kontrolliert


----------



## Rusher0 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

mhm, aber dann macht es doch auch "eigentlich" keinen Sinn mehrere zu bestellen, oder?
Du wirst da ja mit Freunden und / oder Bekannten hin gehen, denk ich. Die werden dann ja auch Tickets von dir nehmen wo dein Name draufsteht, oder nicht 
Also wird schon irgendwie klappen denk ich^^

Rusher0


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Dir werden ja nur Tickets mit Codes geschickt. Diese Codes kannst du ganauso gut auf die Namen anderer Leute registrieren. Das geht auch mit den E Tickets.


----------



## darkfabel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

nein werden nicht wie du siehst sind miene ja per post gekommen


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Mein Ticket kam auch per Post, aber trotzdem ist darauf kein Name abgedruckt. Das Ticket wurde erst an meine Person gebunden, als ich es online registriert habe. Das muss man, damit ist gültig ist.


----------



## darkfabel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

ja genau dann hatte ich deinen vorigen satz nicht genau gelesen.

überfliege die antworten nur.


----------



## darkfabel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Alle Einträge ohne Gewähr

www.einzelhandel.de - Kostenloses Cebit-Ticket für Mitglieder


http://www.microsoft.com/germany/aktionen/cebit/default.aspx?termineundberatung-1

Gesprächstermin CeBIT 2010: www.tt-s.com

MATERNA auf der CeBIT 2010 - Anmeldung zu einem Gesprächstermin

CeBIT 2010 - ORBIS AG

Kundenstimmen - easyLogic - smarter software

BCS - CeBIT 2010

CeBIT 2010 – Ihre Mglichkeiten sich zu informieren -Fachbesucherticket  Medien

Messepartys :

Halle 11/Stand D35: Am 07.03. findet bei G-Data eine Flowerpower-Rock-Party zugunsten des Kinderhilfswerks Plan Deutschland mit Guildo Horn & Orthopädischen Strümpfen statt. Eine Einladung ist nicht erforderlich (um Spenden wird gebeten)


 Halle 5/Stand A8: Am 05.03. findet bei PSI Penta Software die 40-Jahre-PSI-Geburtstagsfeier statt. Ohne Einladung.


Halle 21/Stand E37: Bei Mushkin Logistic soll es täglich eine Party mit "Happy Hour" geben - ohne Einladung.


----------



## Rusher0 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Ehm, erstmal danke, das sind ja ne Menge Links 
da muss ich mich erstmal durcharbeiten^^


----------



## momo007 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

jo erstmal danke für die vielen links..


----------



## Necthor (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Hmmm...
die wollen alle Gesprächstermine vereinbaren.
Was passiert wenn ich zum Termin nicht erscheine?
Muss ich die Ticketkosten nachträglich erstatten oder irgendwas kaufen?


----------



## momo007 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



Neal schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> die wollen alle Gesprächstermine vereinbaren.
> Was passiert wenn ich zum Termin nicht erscheine?
> Muss ich die Ticketkosten nachträglich erstatten oder irgendwas kaufen?


 

denke mal nichts.. ich hab auch eine genommen wo ich nur ne e-mail hinterlasse und keine adresse mal schauen, wie es scheint gibt es ja viele möglichkeiten an freie tickets zu kommen man muss nur bisschen glück haben sind ja noch 5 wochen hin..


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Juhuuu

meine sind heute angekommen (nach 3 Wochen) bei einer "Nachbestellung" sagten sie mir, sie würden nur in die Schweiz liefern und heute waren die Tickets inder Post.
Seeehr inkonsequent, aber seeeeeehr nice  (3 Tickets)


----------



## Rusher0 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

das lässt mich ja auch noch stark hoffen!! 
gut sowas zu hören^^

Wenn du eine Nachbestellung gemacht hast, war der Inhalt der zweiten E-Mail gleich mit dem der ersten?

Bei mir hieß es erst, dass sie sich für meine Bestellung bedanken und dass sie sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen wollen . . .
und bei meiner zweiten hieß es dann nur dass sie sich bedanken, worauf hin ich eine zweite E-Mail bekommen hab mit dem Hinweis, dass sie ja nur in die Schweiz schicken...^^


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

also ich hatte erst diese E-Mail:


> Vielen Dank f�r Ihre Bestellung.
> Wir werden uns baldm�glichst bei Ihnen melden, um Ihnen Ihre Unterlagen
> zukommen zu lassen.



Das war am 13.1

Als nix kam hab ich nochmal was bestellt und da kam am 26.1 nochmal "Vielen Dank für Ihree Bestellung" (Ohne das melden)
Und dann am 27ten folgendes:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Sie haben wahrscheinlich den Vermerk auf dem Bestellformular übersehen, dass wir ausschliesslich Kunden in der Schweiz bedienen.
> 
> ...


und Heute meinte mein Dad plötzlich du hast nen Brief von der Hannover MEsse 

Also bei mir warens auch über 2 Wochen, wenn du noch nciht so lange wartest, dann hoffe mal :O


----------



## Poulton (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Der Aktionscode im Startpost funktioniert noch. Hab mir eben darüber ein Ticket besorgt, als PDF per Mail bekommen und ausgedruckt.


----------



## Rusher0 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

@ Zcei, bei mir war es GENAU so 
Dann kann ich ja noch hoffen, hab erst letzten Samstag bestellt...wär zu geil 

/e: NICE, danke 17&4, jetzt hab ich auch eins, falls meine anderen nicht kommen.
Kann ich eigentlich mit einem Code auch zwei Tickets registrieren? Für einen Freund beispielsweise, oder muss er sich auch ein Account anlegen?

Rusher0
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/12372-17-and-4.html


----------



## zcei (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Hej ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann da 

muss mir noch nen pcghx tshirt holen 
Wünsche dir viel Glück dass du noch diene Tickets kriegst


----------



## Rusher0 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



> muss mir noch nen pcghx tshirt holen


WIE WO WAS?! 
an wen oder was muss ich mich wenden, so eins wollte ich auch schon immer mal haben, außerdem finden wir uns alle leichter 

MfG Rusher0


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



zcei schrieb:


> Hej ich hoffe wir sehen uns dann da
> 
> muss mir noch nen pcghx tshirt holen
> Wünsche dir viel Glück dass du noch diene Tickets kriegst



Was wollt ihr eigentlich alle mit T Shirts? Im März ist es noch Arschkalt.
Lieber eine Kapuzenjacke.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



Rusher0 schrieb:


> an wen oder was muss ich mich wenden, so eins wollte ich auch schon immer mal haben


Shirts gibt es hier:
PCGH-Extreme-T-Shirt - 3Dsupply Shop - Shirts für Geeks und Gamer, Nerds und Netzpolitiker, Filmfreaks und Fantasyfreunde
PCGH Folding at Home Team 70335 - 3Dsupply Shop - Shirts für Geeks und Gamer, Nerds und Netzpolitiker, Filmfreaks und Fantasyfreunde

Letzteres ist eindeutig das bessere.


----------



## Rusher0 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Besten Dank an Jever-Pilsener


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Lasst das mit den T Shirts, der Username steht hinten drauf. Wenn ihr ne Jacke drüberzieht wird euch niemand erkennen. Also lieber die Kapuzenjacke, da ist es sicher dass man auch erkannt wird und man sich nicht den Arsch abfriert.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Ich ziehe wahrscheinlich ein T-Shirt an, ohne Jacke.


----------



## Rusher0 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

ist das so frisch da in den Hallen?^^

Joa, mal schauen. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie im Moment, dann auf jeden Fall...ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch aussieht, aber wir haben immernoch Schnee ohne Ende...und frisch ist es auch^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Wie man sieht, ist es auf der Cebit so warm, dass man auch sehr knapp bekleidet herumlaufen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*


Wir sind nicht nur in den Hallen, sondern größtenteils draußen. Und in der Zeit will ich nicht frieren.


----------



## Poulton (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*



Rusher0 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich mit einem Code auch zwei Tickets registrieren?


Hab es schon probiert unter meinem Account und es geht nicht. Man braucht also noch einen zweiten Account. Mir stellt sich aber die Frage, ob man sich selber mehrere Tickets durch mehrere Codes holen kann oder ob dem ein Riegel vorgeschoben wurde. Hat noch jemand die alten Codes griffbereit? Denn ich habe die Vermutung, das sie diese ein paar Tage lang freischalten, dann wieder sperren, um sie dann wieder freizuschalten nach einer gewissen Zeit.


----------



## darkfabel (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

OK

kann es bestätigen der code: qx3kk geht wieder !!!!!


SCHNELL SEIN IST ALSO ANGESAGT!


----------



## Rusher0 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

um nochmal auf ein anderes Thema zurückzukommen: Die Tickets die ihr (z.B. Darkfabel) per Post bekommen habt, steht da schon euer Name etc. drauf, oder muss man die auch noch irgendwo registrieren?

MfG Rusher0


----------



## mixxed_up (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Steht kein Name drauf, müssen registriert werden.


----------



## Rusher0 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

--> heißt ich kann mein Freund der in der Schweiz wohnt die Tickets bestellen lassen und sie dann zu mir schicken lassen, oder?
Weil dann komm ich auf jeden Fall 

Rusher0


----------



## darkfabel (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

genau so ist es !


----------



## Rusher0 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

BOAH!
Das eröffnet mir ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten 
Danke  ...dann werde ich den wohl morgen nochmal drauf ansprechen, der hatte mir das sowieso schon angeboten 

Rusher0


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Die Tickets werden erst dann an eine Person gebunden, wenn sie registriert werden. Man kann unregistrierte Tickets beliebig verteilen. Derjenige, der das Ticket nutzen will, registriert es in seinem Cebit-Account.


----------



## momo007 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

hat bestens geklappt hab zwei tickets per code gekriegt danke an alle


----------



## Vale_46 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

well done...der Code "qx3kk" funxt immer noch
...denke dan sieht man sich auf der Cebit...
thanx @ darkfabel.....


----------



## darkfabel (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Ja immer wieder gerne ! 

Wir wollen doch vielen einen Messebesuch ermöglichen !

PS: Wenn ich mich seht einfach anlabern xD trage am Samstag eine Schwarze Kaputzenjake Mit der Aufschrift "Darkfabel" natürlich von PCGHX


----------



## Senfgurke (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

Mit bisschen Glück fahren wir mit der Schulklasse hin 
Berufliches Gymnasium, Fachrichtung Datenverarbeitung, da drängt sich sowas ja fast auf ^^

Jetzt muss der Klassensprecher nur gut den Tutor überreden können


----------



## darkfabel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes (Neuer Code) Schnell sein !!!*

ES gibt wieder 2 Neue CODES : urp5p & 7ewv8


----------



## Feuerreiter (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*

Die funktionieren beide irgendwie nicht.. und der alte auch nicht  .


----------



## darkfabel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*

also dann bist du wohl zu spät !!

Als ich sie rein gestzt hab gingen beide noch

aber nicht traurig sein bin ja noch da und werde folgende Codes wieder online stellen.


----------



## Feuerreiter (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*

Hm.. naja egal, dann hoffe ich auf neue Codes  .
Danke überhaupt erstmal!


----------



## darkfabel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*

wie viele tickets bauchst du denn ?


----------



## Feuerreiter (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*

1, vllt eher 2  .


----------



## darkfabel (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*

Also habe noch ein Paar über kannst 2 Haben wenn du willst. meld dich einfach per PN


----------



## Rusher0 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*


Hab gerade meine E-Mail erhalten mit allen Links zu den Tickets (E-Tickets in meinem Fall)...geil 

Eine Frage aber nochmal, wenn ich auf den Link klicke, komm ich auf die CeBIT Seite, von dort aus muss ich einen weiteren Link anklicken und dann werde ich wieder aufgefordert mich mit meine CeBIT Account einzuloggen.
Kann ich die alle über meine Account registrieren, und die ausgedruckten PDF-Dokumente dann meinen Freunden in die Hand drücken, oder müssen wir für jeden so einen Account anlegen? Bitte nur antworten wenn ihr euch sicher seit, nachher stehen wir vor dem Eingang und nur ich komm rein 

So far
Rusher0


----------



## Chogi (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*

Hallo,

Glaubt ihr, dass der Key nocheinmal freigeschaltet wird? (Hab nämlich keinen bekommen können  )

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

LG


----------



## Rusher0 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*

Ich kann dir zwar keine Garantie geben, aber ich denke dass die mindestens einen Key noch einmal freischalten. War ja bei dem aus dem ersten Post auch so, und sonst denke ich, dass Darkfabel auch wieder an neue kommen wird. Ist ja noch über ein Monat hin, da wirst du sicherlich auch noch dein Ticket ergattern können 

Rusher0


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*



Rusher0 schrieb:


> Kann ich die alle über meine Account registrieren, und die ausgedruckten PDF-Dokumente dann meinen Freunden in die Hand drücken, oder müssen wir für jeden so einen Account anlegen?


Wenn du einen Ticketcode benutzt, erhältst du ein personalisiertes Ticket, das nur du benutzen kannst. Jeder braucht einen eigenen Account.
Selbst wenn ich irren sollte (was sicher nicht der Fall ist), ist es auf jeden Fall kein Fehler, wenn jeder einen eigenen Account hat.

Ob sie die Ausweiskontrollen aber wie angekündigt durchführen, ist die andere Frage.


----------



## darkfabel (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*

also ausweiskontrollen gab es letztes jahr auch nicht ausser bei der inetl gaming hall.

PS. macht euch um die codes keine gedanken da kommen noch genung Also habe noch genügend Tikctes über wer wilche haben möchte einfach ne profilnachricht oder PN .


----------



## Knutowskie (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*



Rusher0 schrieb:


> Eine Frage aber nochmal, wenn ich auf den Link klicke, komm ich auf die CeBIT Seite, ... und die ausgedruckten PDF-Dokumente dann meinen Freunden in die Hand drücken, oder müssen wir für jeden so einen Account anlegen? Bitte nur antworten wenn ihr euch sicher seit, nachher stehen wir vor dem Eingang und nur ich komm rein
> So far
> Rusher0



Ich bin mir sehr sicher: Wenn du die tickets registrierst, kann man das noch rückgängig machen. das geht aber NICHT, wenn du sie schon als email angefordert hast. Am besten ist es, jeder deiner Kumpels macht sich nen Account und du gibst jedem einen Link aus der mail.

Hab das bei denen in der FAQ gelesen.

MfG Knutowskie


----------



## darkfabel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*

also hier gibt es 3000 Neue Cebit karten is ein PROMO Code.

Promo Code - Visitor Service - CeBIT

Würde mich über profilnachrichten freuen.


----------



## pixelflair (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

ich danke ;D


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

Danke, nur bekomme ich über web.de keine E-Mail zugesandt, über die I-Serv-E-Mailadresse (also über die Schule) hingegen schon oO.


----------



## Rusher0 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

Mhm, zwei Möglichkeiten würde ich jetzt vorschlagen
1. Gucken ob dein Postfach nicht voll ist^^
2. Warten

Müsste eigentlich klappen, da er zu meinem Webaccount auch das PDF-Dokument geschickt hat 

Rusher0


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

Hmm, ok, jetzt scheint das Kontingent leer zu sein, der Code funktioniert nicht mehr...


----------



## darkfabel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

Habe den code gerade nochmal geprüft geht noch !!


----------



## pixelflair (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Hmm, ok, jetzt scheint das Kontingent leer zu sein, der Code funktioniert nicht mehr...




web.de problem 
hab ich auch xD


----------



## Necthor (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*



darkfabel schrieb:


> also hier gibt es 3000 Neue Cebit karten is ein PROMO Code.
> 
> Promo Code - Visitor Service - CeBIT
> 
> Würde mich über profilnachrichten freuen.



Danke Ticketgott  

Hab Zwei ergattern können um 14.25.

Sind die Tickets eigentlich an einen bestimmten Tag gebunden, auf der  Karte ist nichts zu erkennen.


----------



## pixelflair (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "Schnell sein !" Update  :31.01.2010*



Neal schrieb:


> Danke Ticketgott
> 
> Hab Zwei ergattern können um 14.25.
> 
> Sind die Tickets eigentlich an einen bestimmten Tag gebunden, auf der  Karte ist nichts zu erkennen.


nein sind sie nich


----------



## darkfabel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

nein kannst du an jedem tag benutzen .
ABER NUR EINMAL !


----------



## Zoon (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

Hat geklappt, danke


----------



## darkfabel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

5 Codes habe ich noch wer 1-2 haben mächte einfach eine PN


----------



## ro0ney (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*



darkfabel schrieb:


> 5 Codes habe ich noch wer 1-2 haben mächte einfach eine PN


Also wenn noch zwei frei wären würde ich sie nehmen


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

Habe von Pearl.de
nen Gutschein-Code bekommen. Keine Ahnung, wie lange der gültig ist.
Wer Interesse hat  Bestell-Nr: GRA-18010-924 eingeben. Ich hoffe, der
ist allgemein gültig und nicht nur für meine Mailadresse.

Falls es klappt viel Spaß auf der Cebit.

*Edit: Leider geht der Code schon nicht mehr. Eine Eingabe hat bei mir nicht 
mehr funktioniert. Sorry.*


----------



## cubenissan (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

Hey Hey,

wäre sau geil wenn ich 1 oder 2 Codes bekommen könnte von jemanden.
Würde sehr gerne hin fahren!

Grüße
Cube


----------



## darkfabel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

ich hätte ein fachbesucher ticket über !!!

Wer es haben Möchte melden ! 

Wer zu erst kommt malt zuerst-


----------



## ro0ney (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

jupp dann würde ich es nehmen!


----------



## darkfabel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Cebit 2010 Ticketcodes "3000 NEUE TICKETS"*

okay dann geht es an dich !! meld  dich bitte mal per PN bei mir Dann brauch ich mal deine adresse.


----------



## darkfabel (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neue Ticketcodes !*

Hier nochmal neue codes also schnell sein !.

    * 3a2xb
    * tn4gb
    * z4oo5
    * r8vf7


----------



## MisterG (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neue Ticketcodes !*



darkfabel schrieb:


> Hier nochmal neue codes also schnell sein !.
> 
> * 3a2xb
> * tn4gb
> ...



Danke dir!


----------



## Hatuja (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neue Ticketcodes !*



darkfabel schrieb:


> Hier nochmal neue codes also schnell sein !.
> 
> * 3a2xb
> * tn4gb
> ...


Vielen Dank, einer hat noch funktioniert!


----------



## darkfabel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neue Ticketcodes !*

Ja , immer wieder gerne !! 

Ich möchte doch soe vielen wie möglich einen besuch der cebit ermöglichen.


----------



## foxfoursfive (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neue Ticketcodes !*

Danke für die Codes der 2 haut hin  habe gleich 2 bestellt für freunde von mir, weil ich selber noch ein Freiticket bekommen habe dieses Jahr von der Cebit...

Frage mit dem aus gedruckten A4 Blatt zum Info Stand und den bekommt man eine richtige Karte, oder ?

p.s der ticketcode von welchen aussteller ist den der ?


----------



## Senfgurke (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neue Ticketcodes !*



foxfoursfive schrieb:


> Frage mit dem aus gedruckten A4 Blatt zum Info Stand und den bekommt man eine richtige Karte, oder ?



am eingang stehen dann PCs, da wird der strichcode gescannt und eine eintrittskarte wird gedruckt.


----------



## darkfabel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neue Ticketcodes !*

Neuer Code !!!

CODE :*tvyag*


----------



## Jami (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neuer CODE ! Update: 9.02.2010*

Edit: Mein privater Code ist dann weg!


----------



## Own3r (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neuer CODE ! Update: 9.02.2010*

Hat jemand vll. einen oder sogar noch zwei Codes?


----------



## darkfabel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neuer CODE ! Update: 9.02.2010*

geht der code oben nicht mehr ?


----------



## Own3r (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neuer CODE ! Update: 9.02.2010*

Nein, leider nicht mehr.


----------



## darkfabel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neuer CODE ! Update: 9.02.2010*

Hier nochmal 2 Neue Codes: aze43 , a3prr


----------



## weizenleiche (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Für mich und 3 Leute nen Ticket gekriegt, hoffe man sieht sich auf der CeBIT!!  Danke darkfabel!!


----------



## Roman441 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

hätte da auch ein E-Ticket herzugeben wer es will soll mir eine PN Schicken


----------



## darkfabel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010 Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Nochmal neue CODES 

# aze43
# a3prr
# fhu4h
# xdey3
# zxory

Wenn es nicht geht hier ein E-Ticket anfordern KOSTENLOS

www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Wo kommen denn auf einaml die ganzen Codes her? Ist ja Wahnsinn.


----------



## darkfabel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Finde das auch irre und ich möchte ja vielen einen Messe besuch ermöglichen.


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

also ich hab zwei freunden grad bescheid gegeben


----------



## TerrorTomato (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Bekommt man da einfach mal so ne Cebit eintrittskarte geschenkt oder was?!? oder sind das nur vorbestellungen??


----------



## Own3r (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

@master_of_distaster
Wenn du einen Code hast kannst du ihn im Internet freischalten und du bekommst eine Freikarte.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Bekommst du einfach geschenkt.
Oder glaubst du man würde nen Thread für Vorbestellungen aufmachen?!


----------



## darkfabel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Du bekommst dann sofort das ticket per mail einfach ausdrucke und schon hast du ein gültiges Cebit Ticket.


----------



## windows (11. Februar 2010)

Kurze Frage:
Kann man das beim registrieren auch ANonym hinschreiben oder werden die Namen beim reingehen kontrolliert?

Ich meine am Eingang zur Cebit an dem die Karten kontrolliert werden.
Bitte schnell antworten


----------



## Senfgurke (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

meine karte wurde letztes jahr nicht kontrolliert...
ich meine, da ist dann ein strichcode oder etwas ähnliches drauf


----------



## windows (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*



Senfgurke schrieb:


> meine karte wurde letztes jahr nicht kontrolliert...
> ich meine, da ist dann ein strichcode oder etwas ähnliches drauf


*THX*
Wirklich sehr geholfen, danke!


MFG
windows​


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Offiziell heißt es, sie kontrollieren und man braucht einen gültigen Perso. In der Realität verzichten sie wohl meistens auf die angekündigten Kontrollen.


----------



## darkfabel (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

trotzdem würde ich da nicht anonym hinschrieben wenn das einer liesst xD


----------



## Senfgurke (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Offiziell heißt es, sie kontrollieren und man braucht einen gültigen Perso. In der Realität verzichten sie wohl meistens auf die angekündigten Kontrollen.



in die Halle, wo gezockt wurde, kam ich nur mit Perso rein.
Aber am Eingang war nix


----------



## Hatuja (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Letztes Jahr stand auf meiner Karte als Vorname Rumpel und als Nachnahme Stilzchen, hat niemanden interessiert. Das Jahr davor stand irgendein unaussprechlicher Asiatische Name, von einer Firma, von der ich noch nie gehört habe. Ich kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass es dieses Jahr anders sein wird

Edit: Erst später, als ich mir dieses Namensschildchen hab ausdrucken lassen, hat der Herr, der die dann ausgegeben hat, ein wenig amüsiert geguckt, aber nichts gesagt.


----------



## djfussel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Stimmt es eigentlich dass die Austeller am letzten tag größtenteils ihr Zeugs verkaufen oder verlosen ?

Ha mir mal einer erzählt wo da arbeitet auf der messe. 


Gruß


----------



## Senfgurke (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

also ich war letztes jahr am vorletzten Tag da und wollte Kopfhörer kaufen, die haben mir gesagt, erst morgen


----------



## darkfabel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

also ich war letztes jahr da zum letzten tag und dort haben wir 3gehäuse und ein 520W netzteil gekauft für 35€


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Ich habe noch gar nicht gewusst, dass auf Messen auch Zeug verkauft wird (außer Würstchen und Cola). Gut zu wissen.


----------



## zcei (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

@Darkfabel: war das der Stand mit den vielen blauen Netzteilen?


Da gings zu wie auffem markt. Feilschen ohne Ende  Aber meist machen dass nur die "Asiaten". Bei den deutschen haben se viel verlost/menge geworfen. zB. beim GEIL stand so nen RAMKühler (will den einer hier habne?  ich brauch den nicht )

Zum Thema Messeverkauf: seit der GamesCom habe ich hier zwei wunderschöne, bequeme Sitzsäcke stehen  Mit Gamescom schriftzug


----------



## windows (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Ich habe das hingeschrieben:

Registrierter Besucher ist / Registered Visitor is:
Anonym Anonymus, Anonymstrasse, 44444 Anonymhausen

Geht das?

MFG
windows


----------



## darkfabel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

naja müsst ihr wissen falls sie doch kontrollieren biste am Popo


----------



## Progs-ID (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Ich habe mir ein e-Ticket gesichert.
CeBIT, ich komme.


----------



## darkfabel (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

@ ALL habe noch 5 Ticketcodes !!!! bei interesse einfach eine PN !!


----------



## BMW M-Power (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Ich werde dieses Jahr auch auf der Cebit sein 

Hab die karten schon zuhause, ich habe sogar zutritt zur consumer halle  also die, wo sich die ganzen Großhändler befinden


----------



## Blizzard (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Hat schon jemand sein HoH Ticket bekommen? Mein Posteingang wartet schon mehrere Tage..


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Ich habe einem Bekannten den Link zu HoH geschickt und bei ihm hat es geklappt.


----------



## Progs-ID (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*



Blizzard schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein HoH Ticket bekommen? Mein Posteingang wartet schon mehrere Tage..


Ich habe auch noch nix bekommen und hoffe mal, dass das nochwas wird. 
Die haben aber auch in der Bestätigungsmail geschrieben, dass das ein paar Tage dauern kann.


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Ich hab 2 Tickets für Freunde geordert, die auch auf sich warten lassen


----------



## Blizzard (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Ja, hab auch die Bestätigunsgmails bekommen, die Tickets lassen aber seit dem 11.02 auf sich warten.
Ich schreibe mal hoh an.


----------



## darkfabel (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

und nochmal 2 neue codes

    * ez5d7
    * 8snxh


----------



## Feuerreiter (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Funktionieren nicht  .


----------



## kruemelgirl (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Hi,  ich habe jetzt mal so aus Spass über den Link aus Post#8 3 Tickets bestellt.

Ne EMail mit dem Dank für die Bestellung habe ich schon erhalten.

Mal sehen, ob das noch was wird.


----------



## darkfabel (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

hier ist ein neuer

d85d4


----------



## Malk (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

hat gleich 2 mal geklappt, vielen dank 
freue mich schon


----------



## Jan565 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Ich habe mir die auch bei hoh.de vorbestellt, aber bis jetzt ist noch nichts da, weiß einer woran das liegen könnte? Schon ihrgendwie komisch, dass man nach eine Woche nichts mehr von denen hört.


----------



## hexxer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Für welchen tag gelten die E-Tickets eigentlich ?
Kann ihc mir den aussuchen, weil auf dem Ticket selbst steht nichts, für welchen Tag.


----------



## Malk (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

soweit ich das verstanden habe gelten sie fuer einen frei waehlbaren Tag, einmalig.
Also suchst du dir einen Tag aus, guckst dir ein paar Hallen an und zahlst keinen Eintritt.


----------



## Ryokage (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Also heute ist mein kostenloses Ticket von hoh eingetroffen, da steht man soll sich nen Tag aussuchen.


----------



## Progs-ID (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: CeBIT 2010!  !!8000!! Tickets bei HOH  Neuer CODE ! Update: 10.02.2010*

Nach langem Warten kam auch bei mir das Home of Hardware-Ticket an.


----------



## darkfabel (25. Februar 2010)

und noch ein neuer code: vb6mc


----------



## Necthor (25. Februar 2010)

MoinMoin,

sind die (Online-) Tickets auch als Fahrkarte gültig?










ps.: Ihr seid echt Wahnsinnig, wo kriegt Ihr all die Codes her, Danke nochmal für meine 2.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> sind die (Online-) Tickets auch als Fahrkarte gültig?


Ja, aber nur in der Gegend um Hannover.


----------



## darkfabel (26. Februar 2010)

ich bekomme die Codes aus dem inet und habe so meine connections ( wenn ihr versteht was ich meine )


----------



## Necthor (26. Februar 2010)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Ja, aber nur in der Gegend um Hannover.



War da nicht was in der Zeitung das die Stadt sich dieses Jahr weigert die Tickets als Fahrkarte zu akzeptieren, oder war das letztes Jahr oder das Jahr davor oder....?
Es könnte teuer werden ohne Ticket erwischt zu werden.

Andererseits komme ich mit dem Nidersachsen-Ticket zur Cebit der gilt bestimmt auch innerhalb Hannover, oder?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (26. Februar 2010)

Ich habe auf meinem Ticket zwar keinen Hinweis darauf gefunden, dass es auch als Fahrkarte gilt, aber ein Freund hat es mir gesagt.


----------



## kruemelgirl (2. März 2010)

Hi, da dies mein 1. bersuch auf der CeBIT werden wird, bin ich etwas irritiert.

Sind die eTickets wirklich komplett kostenlos? An der Kasse dort muß nichts weiter gezahlt werden?


----------



## Ini (2. März 2010)

Sie sind komplett Kostenlos, du musst es nur registrieren. Am Eingang wird von einem Mitarbeiter ein Barcode gescannt, zeigt das Gerät "Go" darfst du passieren.


----------



## kruemelgirl (2. März 2010)

Registriert sind sie, es steht zumindest mein Name auf den ausgedruckten Karten.

Dann sollte ja nix passieren beim Scannen , oder ?


----------



## Ini (2. März 2010)

Wenn deine Daten auf dem Ticket stehen ist alles in Bester Ordnung.

So in etwa:
----
Registrierter Benutzer ist / Registered Visitor is:

Name, Straße, PLZ

Eingelöster Registrierungscode / Registered Ticket Code (in meinem falle) R xxxx xxx xxx rbx
----

Wirst schon reinkommen.


----------



## kruemelgirl (2. März 2010)

Na dann.

Wäre schon schade, sind immerhin fast 300 km.


----------



## Ini (2. März 2010)

Dem Prozess nach zu Urteilen muss es funktionieren, schließlich wird nachdem der Code validiert wurde dir das für dich zutreffende Ticket zugesandt, also was soll schief gehen? Notfalls stellt die Deutsche Messe xx Rechner zur Verfügung um dein Ticket validieren zu lassen.


----------

